# Bellator 59 talk thread



## Budhisten

*Pellegrino vs Patricky Freire: Bellator FC 59*



> Kurt Pellegrino is a complex character. He always has been and always will be, so to no one's surprise the 32-year-old lightweight is coming out of his short-lived retirement to fight Patricky "Pitbull" Freire in November at Bellator 59.
> 
> Pellegrino fought 11 times for the UFC before deciding to walk away from the sport in late May.
> 
> _"It's hard to make a decision like this, but I feel its best for me to step away for now and time will tell what the future will bring for me,"_ Pellegrino wrote on his website.
> 
> _"I don't want to retire, but I need to find myself and find my love for this sport again. Hopefully you will see me in the cage again, but if not thanks to everyone for the memories, it's been an awesome ride."_
> 
> The three and half months off did wonders for Pellegrino.
> 
> _"I started working out again real hard," Pellegrino told MMAjunkie. "The summer has been amazing. I fell in love again with the sport. I had some demons. I had to kind of just walk away and be with my family for once."_
> 
> The fight taking place 70 miles down the Garden State Parkway from his home in Pt. Pleasant, N.J. sealed the deal.
> 
> _"I have an opportunity to fight for Bellator in my backyard where I started this whole game," Pellegrino said. "I started fighting in Atlantic City. I won two championship belts in Atlantic City."_
> 
> Freire and his brother Patricio, both nicknamed "Pitbull" have emerged as two of Bellator's bigger stars over the last year or so. Pellegrino, who's been in there with guys like Joe Stevenson, Nate Diaz, George Sotiropoulos and Gleison Tibau, is a great litmus test for Pitbull (9-2). Freire is 2-1 with Bellator, posting wins over Toby Imada and Rob McCullough. He lost a decision to former Missouri wrestler Michael Chandler in the most recent Bellator lightweight tournament final.


*Source: Yahoo Sports*


----------



## joshua7789

After watching the Chandler/Freire fight, I def see Batman taking the decision in this one. Freire has great striking, but he got super timid against Chandler because of the threat of the takedown (that and the ten times he got kicked in the penis).


----------



## FixedPartialArt

joshua7789 said:


> After watching the Chandler/Freire fight, I def see Batman taking the decision in this one. Freire has great striking, but he got super timid against Chandler because of the threat of the takedown (that and the ten times he got kicked in the penis).


Pellegrino doesn't have near the wrestling credentials or quickness to shoot from distance as Chandler did. So Pitbull the elder should be able to keep his hands up while still reacting to stuff shoots, allowing him to both deliver and defend strikes with more proficiency. I'm pretty sure Patricky smashes Batman and then joins a stacked Season Six LW tourney along the likes of Chandler/Alvarez, Popo, Nazare, Tirlioni, Cupcake, and whoever else they sign between now and then.


----------



## stevy1222

FixedPartialArt said:


> Pellegrino doesn't have near the wrestling credentials or quickness to shoot from distance as Chandler did.


This may be true, but I'm pretty sure he'll be training with Jamie Varner on his wrestling game. Jamie Varner just moved to NJ after getting accepted into a college there. Varner isn't the best wrestler in the LW division, but if Pellegrino gets his help, I think he'll do pretty good


----------



## kantowrestler

Well this should be a good fight card.


----------



## Walker

Anyone watching this?

Great first round between Nover and Held with some crazy sub attmepts for Held and great wrestling for Nover in the 2nd. Good stuff.​


----------



## Walker

Wow crap decision IMO. Great sub attempts for Held but never had Nover in real trouble and Nover was in control most of the fight. Crappy decision.​


----------



## mattandbenny

I thought Nover got robbed. I mean it was a close fight, and i thought Held won the 1st, but Nover easily won round 2, and I thought he clearly won round 3 too.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Stupid judges are stupid.

Good fight, ridiculous decision aside.


----------



## box

I don't know what to say. It's not even fun watching when you get decisions like that. How did Nover not win every round on all judges score cards? What a lovely start to the night, with these judges.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Busting out Wandy's entrance music, lol.


----------



## Rusty

Where you guys watching this? Got a link or tv station?


----------



## Walker

RustyRenegade said:


> Where you guys watching this? Got a link or tv station?


I've got Time Warner Cable and it's on MTV2(channel 571).​


----------



## box

Mtv2 holmes


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Or The Score, for Canadians. 

How has the ref not separated these two? Talk about cage and pray. If Villa's strategy is to hold on for dear life, declare him the victor right now.


----------



## Walker

Yeah not great action for the 1st round- Vila wins the round for the 2 takedowns and mugging. Better start for Dantas in round 2 though.​


----------



## Rusty

Hell I got MTv I think. Runs to tv...


----------



## Roflcopter

Dantas took that one. 19-19. IMO the momentum is with Dudu.


----------



## Walker

Totally agree- Dantas won round 2 and is starting to open up and now has Vila is bad trouble early in round 3.​


----------



## Roflcopter

I knew he wasn't going to get that. Villa has no neck.


----------



## mattandbenny

Dantasb etter not get screwed over like Nover did!


----------



## Walker

Judges got this one right- still wondering what they saw in the first fight though.​


----------



## mattandbenny

Dantas-Makovsky will be a fun fight.


----------



## Roflcopter

I think Fun Size takes it comfortably unless Dantas starches him with a knee.


----------



## Rusty

I've never paid much attention to bellator but that was pretty good. Did I hear them announce Ricardo Almeda as one of the judges?


----------



## Roflcopter

lmao....why are refs so ******* bad.


----------



## LL

Did not like that stoppage at all.

Lol, bullshit chant.


----------



## Roflcopter

Just look at that replay, you could tell that ref was a total amateurish spastic, he looked like he had just pissed himself when someone got knocked down.


----------



## Walker

Kurt was rocked but where did the ref see him in a defenseless position or not fighting back? Bad stoppage- Kurt didn't seem too upset but he could have let it play out before stopping it.​


----------



## Rusty

Early stoppage from strikes to the back of the head. Lame:thumbsdown:

The perfect punch training system looks like the real deal though. I mean, Jay Glazer endorces it:confused02:


----------



## LL

Pellegrino was trying to roll over and everything.

World needs more Rosenthals.


----------



## Roflcopter

At this point they should just have two refs do everything.

Rosenthal and Dean. No one else can be trusted to not be retarded.


----------



## Rusty

Friar Tuck is a big bastard. Rooting for him:thumbsup:

If you're gonna kick someone in the balls it might as well be when they are on the ground:laugh:


----------



## Rusty

Not sure how they called that accidental. Dude kicked him right in the taint from a foot away:thumbsdown:


----------



## Walker

Yeah that kick was square in the breadbasket. Bad ending to the fights tonight.​


----------



## Wookie

Not a great night of fights.  I'm wondering when they are going to reschedule the HW Tournament Final fight for.


----------



## kantowrestler

That's a very good question. It'll complicate things very much.


----------

